# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa y embalse Azud de Olid en Teverga.

## jlois

Bueno, después de actualizar datos sobre el embalse de Valdemurio, en el río Quirós, hoy paso a presentar esta pequeña presa que se encuentra en el río Teverga, a poca distancia de la localidad asturiana de Entrago y en las proximidades de un valle que siguiendo la AS-228 hasta Puerto Ventana ( 1586 m.), despliega todo un alarde de paisajes de increible belleza, carazterizados por las escarpaduras, los numerosos ríos que esculpen ese alucinante escenario natural.

http://www.infoteverga.com/udecontro...%20teverga.pdf

El Azud de Olid se halla en un lugar dominado por las paredes extraplomadas de la Sierra Peña Collada en su margen derecha y por Sierra Grande en la izquierda, antes de llegar al Desfiladero de Valdecerezales y teniendo a su lado el paso de la Senda del Oso.



Detalle de la toma de aguas que se derivan al embalse de Valdemurio mediante una canalización subterranea...



Este es el paso de la Senda del Oso que cruza tanto el río Teverga a esta altura como la AS-228 para internarse en la montaña con varios túneles que acompañarán al río Teverga hasta su encuentro con el río Trubia.





Detalle del desfiladero con los riscos verticales de la Sierra Peña Collada...



Y la particularidad de este Azud es su sistema elevador de peces...






> Un ascensor en el río Teverga para los peces
> 04 jun 2010
> Un ascensor en el río Teverga permite a los peces seguir el curso de la corriente. 
> Los salmones y las truchas se han vuelto unos «comodones» en los valles del Trubia. La empresa HC Energía inauguró ayer en el río Teverga, junto al azud de Olid, el primer ascensor fluvial de Asturias que permite a los peces salvar el desnivel de la presa, de más de 16 metros, y seguir así el curso natural de la corriente, lo que garantiza su ciclo de migración. De esta forma, los salmónidos evitan también su entrada en el embalse de Valdemurio, que alimenta la central hidráulica de Proaza.


http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/p...-peces/790738/




> La aparición de la tecnología humana fue para el salmón una tragedia de dimensiones catastróficas. No tanto por las mejoras en los sistemas de pesca, que no dejan de ser las armas de un depredador, sino por la sucesiva instalación de saltos de agua y de embalses, que limitaron grandemente las posibilidades que los salmónidos tienen para acceder a sus zonas de cría, las frías y cristalinas aguas de las cabeceras de los ríos, en plena montaña.
> La tecnología, precisamente, viene ahora a solventar el problema, con la instalación en el azud (pequeña presa) de Olid, en pleno río Teverga, de un ascensor para salmones. Es el primero de Asturias, porque aunque en los cauces de la región hay numerosas escalas salmoneras, éstas son principalmente estáticas y consisten en una sucesión de pequeños estanques entre los cuales pueden saltar los peces a voluntad.
> En cambio, el ascensor de Hidrocantábrico en el azud de Olid es lo más parecido que se puede instalar en un río a un elevador para humanos. Se trata de una cabina que tiene sensores que detectan las variaciones de peso que se producen cuando entran los salmones, por su diferencia de densidad con el agua. Cuando esa variación es importante, la cabina se pone en funcionamiento y eleva al salmón hasta la lámina de agua del azud, situada algo más de 17 metros por encima de la base.
> El elevador también puede funcionar por medio de un temporizador, que determina viajes de subida con la cadencia que determinen los responsables del azud. 
> La decisión de instalar este innovador sistema tiene que ver mucho con el programa de protección medioambiental que está llevando a cabo Hidrocantábrico en los ríos en los que tiene sistemas hidráulicos de generación de energía eléctrica. En el caso del río Teverga, el proyecto viene del inicio de 2008, cuando se efectuó el estudio de impacto ambiental y se solicitó al Principado el permiso para ejecutar el proyecto. Ahora ya está a disposición de los peces, que gracias al nuevo sistema podrán acceder a las cabeceras de los ríos Quirós y Teverga, que verán cómo el salmón vuelve a sus antiguos dominios.
> Los ríos Esva, Narcea, Nalón y Cares cuentan ya o contarán en breve con dispositivos de conteo de los salmones que pasan por las escalas fluviales, que aportan información no sólo sobre el número de ejemplares que pasan, sino también importantes datos sobre su tamaño y peso estimado.


http://www.elcomercio.es/v/20100601/...-20100601.html

http://www.inmasa-ingenieria.es/proy...oaza-asturias/

http://www.sostenibilidad.hcenergia....-y-escalas-2#6

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2010/06/0...as/924756.html

http://www.tecniberia.es/documentos/...a27FEB2012.pdf





Continuaremos en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## jlois

Otro nombre que tiene es de embalse de Horniella...



El Azud de Olid junto con el embalse de Valdemurio suministran las aguas que mueven los equipos de la Central de Proaza.




> Proaza
> Datos generales
> •	Denominación: Proaza. 
> •	Empresa propietaria: Hidroeléctrica del Cantábrico. 
> •	Ubicación: Río Trubia, Proaza. 
> •	Cuenca hidrográfica: Norte - Nalón. 
> •	Embalse que la abastece: Valdemurio. 
> •	Año de construcción: 1968. 
> •	Puesta en funcionamiento: 1968. 
> ...


http://www.hcenergia.com/es/portal.do?TR=C&IDR=54



Conducción tubular por la que el elevador vierte su contenido aguas arriba del azud...



Un enlace con información muy interesante sobre la Senda del Oso que acompaña al río Teverga...




> RUTA DEL OSO
> ELEMENTOS DE INTERÉS
>   - Iglesia Prerrománica de Santo Adriano de Tuñón
>   - Puente “romano” de Villanueva
>   - Torreón medieval del Campo (Proaza)
>   - Palacio de los González-Tuñón (Proaza)
>   - Cercado osero 
>   - Fachada de la Central Hidroeléctrica de Proaza
>   - Palacio de los Condes de Agüera (Entrago – Teverga)
> ...


http://www.infoteverga.com/udecontro.../senda_oso.swf

Para completar esta visita al Azud de Olid, me gustaría llamar la atención sobre el valle que lleva hasta Puerto Ventana y entre sus muchas alternativas y recorridos , hay uno en particular que querría mostrar.




Esta parte se abre paso a través de las Morrieras de Arriba pero la entrada a la Cueva Huerta se halla un poco más adelante ...








> La cavidad kárstica de Cueva Huerta se sitúa junto a la localidad de Fresnedo, en el desfiladero de la Foz de la Estrechura, concejo de Teverga. El principal acceso a esta localidad lo constituye la carretera AS-228, que va de Trubia al Puerto Ventana, que discurre por el desfiladero Foz de la Estrechura paralelo al río Val de San Pedro o Río Páramo, y desde la que se observa la entrada de la cueva.


http://www.infoteverga.com/index.php...s/Cueva-Huerta

Y este es el paisaje que dejamos atrás en nuestro camino hacia Puerto Ventana...





Y al pasar el alto de Puerto Ventana, y ya en tierras leonesas, esta es la imagen ...lo poco que se puede ver cuando las nieblas lo ocultan, Peña Ubiña ( 2411 m.).



Espero que os agradara este pequeño viaje por esta fantástica zona asturiana de la que siempre nos quedarán muchas cosas por ver.

----------


## perdiguera

Un entorno de película, precioso. Un sitio para perderse.
Gracias jlois por recorrerlo para nosotros.

----------

